# VAAPI on Radeon cards?



## ColdfireMC (Nov 13, 2014)

Is multimedia/libva supported on x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati? I have an HD4670 and `$ uname -a`says:

```
FreeBSD casav 10.1-RC4-p1 FreeBSD 10.1-RC4-p1 #0: Tue Nov  4 16:14:17 UTC 2014  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I'm getting the following error when I do `$ vainfo`:

```
libva info: VA-API version 0.36.0
libva info: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/r600_drv_video.so
libva info: va_openDriver() returns -1
vaInitialize failed with error code -1 (unknown libva error),exit
```


----------



## giorgiob (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi, did you solve this problem? I am getting the same message when I run `vlc`. I cannot find any package that provides 
r600_drv_video.so.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 12, 2016)

I have 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64
```
 and the card is 

```
vendor='Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]' device='RV770/M98L [Mobility Radeon HD 4850]'
```
and `vainfo` shows:

```
libva info: VA-API version 0.39.3
libva info: va_getDriverName() returns -1
libva error: va_getDriverName() failed with unknown libva error,driver_name=(null)
vaInitialize failed with error code -1 (unknown libva error),exit
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 13, 2016)

giorgiob said:


> Hi, did you solve this problem? I am getting the same message when I run `vlc`. I cannot find any package that provides
> r600_drv_video.so.


On PCBSD that problem was marked as resolved on 11.0 by port graphics/dri.

Or try soft linking r600_drv_video.so to vdpau_drv_video.so, provided by multimedia/libva-vdpau-driver, as suggested in the bug report.


----------



## giorgiob (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi T-Daemon, thanks for the information.

I have installed libva-vdpau-driver and the added link as you indicated. Now I have come a bit further but I have another error:

```
$ vainfo
libva info: VA-API version 0.39.3
libva info: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/r600_drv_video.so
libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_0_39
Failed to open VDPAU backend Shared object "libvdpau_r600.so" not found, required by "vainfo"
Floating point exception (core dumped)
```

Actually there is no file libvdpau_r600.so on my system. Maybe I need another package (graphics/dri and multimedia/libva-vdpau-driver are already installed)?


----------



## YuryG (Dec 12, 2016)

I suppose, it's long way to go, isn't it? Have also no luck on an older ATI card.


----------

